# PC startet nicht mehr! Windows-Datei fehlt!



## Ich_halt224 (2. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe leider ein riesen großes Probelm, ich bin heute umgezogen, gestern lief mein PC noch perfekt, heute schließe ich ihn an und bekomme die Fehlermeldung, dass die Datei Windows/system32/config/system nicht gefunden wurde.

Also kann er nicht starrten.

Reparieren mit der Windows-CD funktioniert auch nicht (ist übrigens Win XP).
Habe nun Windows neu installiert, allerdings in einem anderem Ordner, also nicht in C:/Windows sondern in C:/Windaws.

Das habe ich gemacht, damit meine Eigenen Dateien usw nicht gelöscht werden bei einer Neuinstallation.

Das läuft auch ganz gut, kann damit den PC wieder starten, allerdings komme ich nun nicht an meine Daten ran, unter Cokumente und Einstellungen finde ich zwar mein Konto mit den Dateien drin bekomme aber keinen Zugriff darauf.

Wenn ich diese Dateien retten kann würde ich den PC auch formatieren und dann neu installieren, aber wie komme ich da dran?

Habe schon versucht, in dem Ordner (Windows/system32/config/system ) die Dateien von dem funktionierendemn System in das kaputte zu kopieren aber das macht er natürlich nicht, weil die Dateien grade genutzt werden.

Wisst iihr eine Möglichkeit, wie ich den PC wieder so hinbekomme, dass ich ihn mit der noch kaputten Windows-Version zum Laufen bekomme oder wie ich Zugriff von dem neu installiertem Windows auf den Ordner des Benutzers von der alten Windows-Version komme?


Ich hoffe auf eure Hilfe!


Liebe Grüße

Tim


----------



## Neurodeamon (2. Dezember 2005)

Info zum Fehler:
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;de;D269075

Zum Datenproblem: Wenn Du die Verschlüsselung verwendet hast, musst Du in das andere Windows booten, sonst kommst du nicht an Deine Daten.

Wir haben das Problem mindestens 10 Mal im Forum behandelt, bitte benutze die interne Suche.

z. B. :

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials227481.html&highlight=dateien


----------

